
Intel 8th Gen Core with Radeon RX Vega GPU Presentation - deafcalculus
https://videocardz.com/74640/intel-8th-gen-core-with-radeon-rx-vega-gpu-presentation-leaked
======
linarism
I wonder if OEMs will find it easier to design a single 100W cooling system
instead of 2 45W cooling systems to fit inside an ultrabook. Hoping for a new
XPS15!

------
lettergram
I mean.. I wouldn't trust those benchmarks at all.

It does seem like good news for AMD though!

~~~
dogma1138
I'm not sure how good it is for AMD since their Ryzen G series APUs which also
aim for the 45-60W target come with a much weaker GPU (11 CUs and no onboard
memory).

Sure they would be cheaper but it doesn't really matter that much the OEMs
price the laptops too close together now for that to make a difference.

------
monocasa
Only 8x PCI-E 3.0? That's a little on the low side for a regular card, not to
mention chips on the same interposer, no?

~~~
bryanlarsen
AFAICT, Coffee Lake has 24 PCI-E lanes, 8 of which are used to connect to the
chipset. If they used all remaining 16 for the GPU, then NVMe and thunderbolt
connections would have to go through the south bridge, affecting latency and
throughput.

~~~
dogma1138
Intel doesn't connect to the chipset with PCIe, it does that with DMI.

Coffee Lake only has 16 PCIE lanes on the CPU, 4 DMI Lanes (about equivalent
to 4 PCIE 3.0 lanes) which connect to the PCH and 24 PCIE 3.0 lanes coming
from the chipset.

~~~
bryanlarsen
I over simplified. DMI is a PCI Express variant. I thought it had increased to
8 lanes in Coffee Lake, but I was mistaken. That makes it even more important
to save some of the CPU PCIe lanes for NVMe and thunderbolt.

------
SamPutnam
_42% Growth CAGR in Retail Gaming NB Sales over the last 3 years_

What are NB sales?

~~~
eco
Took awhile to figure it out but it's "Notebook Sales" (as opposed to DT,
Desktop).

------
deafcalculus
It looks like Intel won't be selling a socketed version of this, which means
this will be available only in laptops and NUCs. I've had trouble with Linux
on NUCs in the past. So, I really hope this goes into a new mac mini.

------
d33
...but! Will it do Meltdown?

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

